# Sunset Lake Ranch updates -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

First, I want to start by apologizing for not being on as much the last month. I feel really bad and apologize to you all.

Now for the update - 

The biggest update is that I have registered Joe Dirt!!! Woo Hoo!!! I recieved his registration papers yesterday and the breeder seemed very happy with his confirmation and his uniqueness! I am so happy to have him as a registered buck in my herd. 

I put a post out about a week or two ago that I had bought the 3 bottle babies that are Joe's first offspring also - well, we sold Oreo as a pet (no papers) but I am keeping the other 2 and registering them both. They are 4 weeks old now and Moon just loves them!

My other AGS buck, Gabriel, I have sold and will be leaving the ranch this weekend along with his wetherd son Billy. They are going to a friends house to live. Although Gabriel is one of my most favorite goats (personality and confirmation) he does not throw color - and I really like color. He is going to a great home. These two were part of the original 4 goats that I bought in the beginning. The lady who has bought them is breeding Gabriel to her Blue eyed AGS registered doe and Joe Dirt is breeding her other AGS registered. I, in return am getting pic of any goat born to either of the does with registration papers. So it was a very nice deal that we did. So lets pray for a blue eyed doe!!!!

In other news - I have not had any other kids born yet - BUT we are getting close. I think March is going to be a great month for me! I have confirmed that my Kinder and my favorite pygmy are both pregnant. I felt the babies on both yesterday. And then of course Fiona has twins confirmed by ultrasound. So then I went back to my records and found this ---

If these goats settled when I think they did - 

Daisie (pygmy) is due 3/3/08 by an outside buck (single i believe - but her vuvla does not tell me she is prego, but she is uddering and I felt something possibly a leg - moving around)

Bitty (kinder) is due 3/13/08 by gabriel - single i believe

Fiona (nigerian) is due 3/18/08 by HOPEFULLY Joe Dirt - if she goes earlier - then definately Gabriel. Later - good chance it is Joe Dirt. I really do not think this goat is going to make it much longer. She has twins for sure.

In other news, we have bought two calves that were born in August. A bull and a heifer (obviously). They are at my aunt's house till our road gets better, then we will bring them up to the house.

We are also going to venture into goat meat. We have decided to purchase a Boer buck and 2 Boer does. We will breed these two does yearly, and what babies are born will be for meat consumption for our family. That way we have some change up in what we are eating - yet we can raise here. We have not bought them yet, but we have feelers out to find the right ones!

Other then that, we have been trying to get the roads cleaned up and the trees that broke this winter with all the storms cleaned up. We lost alot of trees / shrubbery because of the record snow falls this year. We didn't just get a little snow over the course of the winter - we would have 5-6 feet snow falls in 2 days, then it would melt off and start over. The poor greenery could not handle it - but the livestock were loving all the broken limbs!

Talk to you all soon

Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wahoo thats great!!! I always thought Joe was handsome!!

So glad to see you around - no appologies needed, but thanks for the update. I had been thinking of you for some time now and so glad all is well and with all that excitement I can understand just the focus needed to keep the house running etc

All those doe due - what fun!!! I love kidding time :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very scared to be irthing three first freshners so close together - of course like I said - I am not positive on due dates - these are estimates so who knows what will really happen - LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Allison!!!!! What great news about your goats!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Alyssa - 

I am so super stoked about Joe's papers and now owning 2 of his son's also! K - now I have to remember - NO MORE BUCKS! LOL!

I am looking at purchasing a polled doe and a beautiful grey and white doe. More money then I want to spend - but I need a couple nice registered does. 

And then of couse the registered doe I will get from selling my Gabriel - that hopefully will give me a blue eyed!

Question though for you - is it true with Boer's that they become thicker and more meat if you leave their horns??????

Someone said that - as I really would prefer them to be disbudded - but not sure!

Allison


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I really dont know the answer to that. If you prefer to disbud, I would disbud. I only have one disbudded goat and she is a Kiko cross. The rest of mine have horns. I wish I could help you with that but I just dont know.

I remember how excited I was to get my first registered goat...I was so happy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, 

Thank you for helping me as much as you can 

Gabriel was actually my first registered goat, but with Joe and now his son's - they are the first registered goats that I picked out and really like! Gabriel, although I will always love that man - needs a better home where someone will love on him and he will be totally spoiled. He never really ever lived in a herd, and he is having a hard time with it.

But on another note - I am most excited about the thought of getting a registered doe or 3...... I am so excited about that!!!!

I have found some boers near us and called my hubby and he is actually all excited and wants to get them as soon as possible. He must really want goat meat! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never heard of that about the horns. Market wethers for like 4H have to be disbudded so I can't see it being that big of a deal to disbud


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, thats great. I know how excited you are! I was so happy when I got Binky and then Chief my first registered goats! I also know the work involved with after storm clean up! It's a Pita!! :ROFL: 
Around here goat meat isn't really a top item but is getting some attention...actually had seen an ad for a boer goat herd dispersal a few weeks ago, the amish in the northern counties deal with boers and dairies but thisd herd was registered(each individually) and had 100 head for $3,000.00 Some have even said that if you cross a heavy meat breed such as a boer with a dairy breed, wether nubian, alpine or togg it tends to make the meat a bit sweeter and juicier. I wouldn't know as the only goat I've ever had was an alpine wether when I was young!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering where you were! Glad your back! I hope it all works out for you to get the registered does!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all!!!!

I have had sooo many emails in regards to the Boers around here. They are averaging about 100 a head for me to purchase, so that is not to bad!

I will let you all know when more babies are here and when I get the meat goats!! I am hoping that it will be nice this weekend so that I can start working on clean up and get really good pics of everyone!

Talk to you soon
Allison


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never heard that about the horns and meat, I don't think its true.

Its nice to hear from you, you'll love the boers(and goat meat especially)


----------

